# haiga



## yonosenada

Hola,

Esta parece ser la conjugación de un verbo, lo cual no puedo adivinar ni encontrar en la Web ni en el diccionario.

La frase:

<Ahi se lo haiga si me los mata.>

Gracias


----------



## mirx

MMM, es expresiòn es demasiado usada en Mèxico pero no creo que la vayas a encontrar en ningùn diccionario por que hasta donde yo se no es correcta.

mucha gente utiliza incorrectamente "haiga" en lugar de "halla" del verbo "haber"

Pero en esa frase que citas, no le encuntro relaciòn con haber. Se traducirìa mas bien como. Under your own risk if you kill them.

Y te repito esa frase es muy utilizada en Mèxico, esperemos a alguine màs inteligente que nos explique cuald deberìa ser la palabra correcta en la frase. 

Se me ocurre, Ya veràs sì me los matas!!!


----------



## gabisp

Esta mal dicho, pero así hablan en algunos pueblos en México en los que el Español no es el idioma natal si no que lo aprenden. La conjugación correcta sería haya pero no la entiendo mucho en el contexto de la frase, podrías poner un poco más de texto?


----------



## Tadeo

It's a common mistake made by many mexicans, it comes from the verb _haber, _but the correct form is :_ haya.

_In this particular phrase its a expression that we use to express something like:

You'll deal with the consequences if you kill them.


----------



## yonosenada

Mirx-

Viene del mismo cuento de Rulfo, !Diles que no me maten¡, entonces no tengo la menor idea si es un arcaísmo o un regionalismo (lo cual puede ser incorrecto según la RAE pero usado en el habla coloquial de México).

andrew


----------



## Tadeo

The phrase Ahí se lo haiga is considered an _arcaismo _
By the way as they told you before it is haya (tercera persona del presente del subjuntivo) 
halla is a completely different thing.


----------



## mirx

Gabisp and Tadeo.

I already said that it's a mistake, but not in that phrase if you replace that word "haiga" by "haya" the phrase wouldn't make any sense. At least not to me, is there any other word that could substitute "haiga" without changing the other words??

What do you think???


----------



## henler

En realidad, "haiga" no está mal dicho. Es una forma antigua que ha caído en desuso y ha perdido prestigio, tanto que ahora se le considera un vulgarismo. Pero no sólo se escucha en México, también se escucha mucho en Colombia, Ecuador, Perú, e incluso en algunas regiones rurales de España.


----------



## Tadeo

You're right mirx, we are just giving the right conjugation, to help andrew to find the verb in the dictionary.

You can't change only the word haya, although It might still make sense for mexicans. 

This is an arcaismo, it comes frome the old spanish used in Mexico.

I can't think of another word to use there, but I have another phrase:

_Allá tú si me los matas_, wich means almost the same.


----------



## mirx

andrew.kegg said:


> Mirx-
> 
> Viene del mismo cuento de Rulfo, !Diles que no me maten¡, entonces no tengo la menor idea si es un arcaísmo o un regionalismo (lo cual puede ser incorrecto según la RAE pero usado en el habla coloquial de México).
> 
> andrew


 

Usado hace 100 anios quizà, pero como te digo muchas de las palabras que usa, aparte de estar en desuso son regfionalismos, en otras palabras, aunque estuvieramos en 1920, mucha gente (o la mayorìa) no las conocerìa por que son tèrmins usados en la mayorìa por la gente del campo.


----------



## henler

Tadeo said:


> _Allá tú si me los matas_, wich means almost the same.



Ahi se lo haiga si me los mata.
_Allá usted si me los mata.
If you kill them, that's your problem._


----------



## Tadeo

Wel i think it is just a matter of who you are talking to, isn't it helen???
personally I think both would be correct, one is for_ tú _and the other one for _usted.

__Don Miguel, Allá usted si me los mata.
__Luis, Allá tú si me los matas_


----------



## Tadeo

By the way I live in a countryside area where most of the people works at cropfields, and they use this phrase a lot, so even it is an arcaismo, I wouldn't say that it is no longer in use.

 Actually many mexicans usually change _haya _for_ haiga_ in everyday speech, wich is a huge mistake, but we hear that a lot.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina se usa poco, pero se usa, se considera una incorrección/error, no sabía que era un arcaísmo además.

Saludos.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola,
I love you Mexicans  you do it your own way!  NO offense! The books teach the formal and or correct way. I have figured out that my friends don't always say things that way. Which is fine, I just have to adjust.


----------



## Fiorestano

the word *haiga* does not exist. Widely used, but non existant in the dictionary as a verb. The correct word is: *haya*. There is a word *HAIGA* in Spain refering to "a luxury car".


----------



## yonosenada

Of course the word *haiga* exists!  Whether or not it is found in a dictionary says more about its standardization and use among a certain socio-economic group than about its existence.  Dictionaries are compiled by educated speakers primarily for the use of educated speakers...  

I would bet that you can think of at least a dozen words that you use regularly that are either not in the dictionary or are listed with a definition that does not even slightly resemble the way you use them.  It is important to think of language as a living organism that changes and evolves, and manifests itself in many forms.

The example that I originally quoted on the 2nd of October comes from one of the most important Mexican authors of the 20th century, Juan Rulfo.  He may have been imitating a speaker from a lower social class, but he surely wasn’t just making up a verb conjugation just for the fun of it—his very use of the word conveys a certain, albeit subtle, meaning to the reader.  In that sense, he has made his story more colorful and given it the ability to communicate further intricacies—which is one of the fundamental uses of language whether it be standard or non-standard.


----------



## Fiorestano

Andrew.kegg... I said "it is widely used, but it does not exist". I should have said: "it's widely used, but it is not accepted by the Royal Academy". Sorry for that. However, you should have the "Diccionario Panhispánico", important dictionary with all (most) of the regional exceptions of the Spanish language.


----------



## Fiorestano

Juan Rufo used many forms of spoken Spanish, either accepted or not by the Academy.


----------



## researcher

mirx said:


> Gabisp and Tadeo.
> 
> I already said that it's a mistake, but not in that phrase if you replace that word "haiga" by "haya" the phrase wouldn't make any sense. At least not to me, is there any other word that could substitute "haiga" without changing the other words??
> 
> How about "haga" del verbo "hacer"...


----------



## yanito

I vote for "haiga". It's a regional variation which has been driven into archaism by "haya" under the pressure of central standardisation. It's not incorrect, just an instance of diversity.
I think the phrase means  "Let it be on you if you kill them". The reflexive form of the verb haber is being used in a formal way to address a superior, as a gesture of respect. 
It helps if you read the phrase in context -
-Mire, don Lupe, yo no tengo la culpa de que los animales busquen su acomodo. Ellos son inocentes. Ahí se lo haiga si me los mata.

Another example of haiga, if you're still unsure how it is used - 
Que haiga paz en el mundo- let there be peace in the world.


----------



## Jellby

According to the DPD:

Asimismo, *hoy* son ajenas a la *norma culta* las formas de presente de subjuntivo _haiga_, _haigas_, etc., en lugar de _haya_, _hayas_, etc.

It doesn't mean it wasn't used in the past or it's not used nowadays in some regions/social contexts.


----------



## lfvillalobosg

andrew.kegg said:


> Hola,
> 
> Esta parece ser la conjugación de un verbo, lo cual no puedo adivinar ni encontrar en la Web ni en el diccionario.
> 
> La frase:
> 
> <Ahi se lo haiga si me los mata.>
> 
> Gracias
> [Hola:
> Entre los vicios de dicciòn ,la guturizaciòn es comùn, en mexico la gente rural utiliza el haiga por haya (del verbo haber); en cuanto a la expresión que mencionas, parece un equivalente a "que pese en tu conciencia"]


----------



## alejandrizho

mirx said:


> MMM, es expresiòn es demasiado usada en Mèxico pero no creo que la vayas a encontrar en ningùn diccionario por que hasta donde yo se no es correcta.
> 
> mucha gente utiliza incorrectamente "haiga" en lugar de "halla" del verbo "haber"
> 
> Pero en esa frase que citas, no le encuntro relaciòn con haber. Se traducirìa mas bien como. Under your own risk if you kill them.
> 
> Y te repito esa frase es muy utilizada en Mèxico, esperemos a alguine màs inteligente que nos explique cuald deberìa ser la palabra correcta en la frase.
> 
> Se me ocurre, Ya veràs sì me los matas!!!


Es totalmente equivocado usar el termino "haiga" al igual que tu susas el termino "halla", el termino correcto es "haya"


----------



## mirx

alejandrizho said:


> Es totalmente equivocado usar el termino "haiga" al igual que tu susas el termino "halla", el termino correcto es "haya"


 
Te haría bien leer el hilo completo y analizar cada entradad antes de participar.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## pequeño

Otro ejemplo en Pedro Páramo:

_-Yo voy más allá , donde se ve la trabazón de los cerros. Allá tengo mi casa. Si usted quiere venir, será bienvenido. Ahora que si quiere quedarse aquí, *ahi se lo haiga*;. Y me quedé. A eso venía_

Parece significar "allá usted", o "usted verá".

Para mí, también tiene más sentido con "haga".

"Haiga" se escucha también en zonas rurales españolas, en lugar de "haga" del verbo haber. Tanto es así, que durante la postguerra española, a los coches estadounidenses, grandes y lujosos, se les acabó denominando humorísticamente "Haiga". Se cuenta la historia de que las personas incultas, que por circunstancias habían alcanzado cierto nivel económico, cuando iban a comprar un coche lo solicitaban al vendedor así: "Quiero el coche más grande que *haiga*". Lógicamente los automóviles más grandes eran los provenientes de Estados Unidos, y así pasaron a ser conocidos con este nombre: Haigas


----------



## Limeño

"Quiero el coche más grande que *haya".*


----------



## sunRAE

*Just because it's popular doesn't make it correct!!!* To me it is like "ain't" in english...it just sounds bad and uneducated, even though the majority will still understand you...

_*Solo porque algo es popular no significa que es correcto!!!* Para mí es como la palabra "ain't" en ingles...suena cursi o maleducado, aunque la mayoria de la gente si te va a entender todavia..._


----------



## Sersol

*"Ahi se lo haiga si me los mata*".  Es una advertencia y una amenaza.

"... wait for the consequences."
"... you will pay it very expensive."

*Haiga *es un arcaismo, que sigue usándose en diferentes contextos. No es un error, simplemente ya no es aceptado en la academia.
Aun los hispanohablantes escolarizados utilizan frases populares para obtener una expresión fresca o lograr cierto énfasis. Otros los utilizan por descuido. 
Los mexicanos han escuchado en los dos años recientes la frase "haiga sido como haiga sido" atribuida al más alto nivel de los políticos...

Saludos


----------



## Sersol

*"Ahi se lo haiga si me los mata*".  Es una advertencia y una amenaza.

"... wait for the consequences."
"... you will pay it very expensive."

*Haiga *es un arcaismo, que sigue usándose en diferentes contextos. No es un error, simplemente ya no es aceptado en la academia.
Aun los hispanohablantes escolarizados utilizan frases populares para obtener una expresión fresca o lograr cierto énfasis. Otros los utilizan por descuido. 
Los mexicanos han escuchado en los dos años recientes la frase "haiga sido como haiga sido" atribuida al más alto nivel de los políticos...

Saludos


----------



## edinloz

Haiga es el uso incorrecto del Subjuntivo "HAYA" del verbo "haber" y no "HALLA" del verbo "hallar"

Saludos MIRX


----------



## Camilo1964

Ese uso del _haiga_, sea considerado inculto o arcaico, también es muy común en mi país.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Loitey

no se si está mal la palabra "haiga"  , Solo que es una palabra antigua que ha quedado en desuso . En el Rio de la Plata los " Gauchos " aún la usan y con orgullo porque es una palabra que ellos conservan desde la epoca colonial .


----------



## edinloz

La conjugación "Haiga" es incorrecta, pues la 1ra y 3ra Persona del Presente - Subjuntivo del Verbo Haber es "Haya". 

El único uso aceptado por la Real Academia como un arcaísmo, es el SUSTANTIVO "haiga" que significa "auto grande y lujoso" que fue un uso despectivo para los carros que compraban los nuevos ricos ignorantes de inicios del Siglo XX en España, quienes pedían "deme el más grande que haiga". De ahí, el único uso que podría aceptarse y sólo como un arcaísmo es como SUSTANTIVO, no como verbo


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

El uso de "haiga" sí es incorrecto, aunque se usan en todos países. Creo que se ha convertido en una forma de "slang," porque toda la gente que conozco *sabe* que es incorrecto, pero todavía sigue diciéndolo.
La gente habla de La Real Academia como si fuera *Dios*. No necesitamos una compañía que nos dice lo que es correcto o incorrecto.
"Es correcto porque La RAE dice así." No. Es correcto porque *es correcto*.


----------



## edinloz

Afortunadamente, la teología no tiene nada que ver con la Lingüística, la *RAE no es Dios, *es la Academia que regula el estandar más usado de nuestro idioma. _*El Idioma es del hablante, no de la Academia, *_sin embargo, es *NECESARIA* una entidad que nos permita conocer los usos ESTÁNDARES de nuestro idioma


----------



## starredondo

Fiorestano said:


> the word *haiga* does not exist. Widely used, but non existant in the dictionary as a verb. The correct word is: *haya*. There is a word *HAIGA* in Spain refering to "a luxury car".


 

"haiga
Durante los años previos a la Guerra Española, muchos nuevos ricos, ignorantes, se esforzaban afanosamente por adquirir las mansiones y los vehículos más opulentos, que les permitieran ostentar su riqueza. Se dice que llegaban a las concesionarias de automóviles y pedían «el automóvil más grande que haiga». 
Esta historia surgió en un momento peculiar de la sociedad española, de fortunas fáciles y generalmente no bien habidas —como el Estraperlo, un casino fraudulento en San Sebastián—, lo que facilitó el surgimiento del sustantivo haiga para nombrar los automóviles más caros y suntuosos. En virtud de ese origen, el empleo de esta palabra se limitó a la Península Ibérica y a la primera mitad del siglo pasado. Hoy, desaparecido el entorno en que surgió, el término sigue constando en los diccionarios, pero raramente es empleado. 
Haiga también es el nombre de un estilo japonés de pintura, del cual se derivó la poesía haiku, pero ésa ya es otra historia con otra etimología."

From "La Palabra del Día" which can be found at www.elcastellano.org/palabra


----------



## acirea222

yonosenada said:


> It is important to think of language as a living organism that changes and evolves, and manifests itself in many forms.
> 
> .


----------



## Milktoast50

Basta ya con este hilo- tantos parecen bien entender que significa. De verdad la conjugacion de "haber" que si accepta la academia confunde a sobra a los que no son hispanohablantes nativos. Porque no "haba"? 
Pero claro que hay que escribirlo "haya" pronuncido igual que "halla" completemente differente que "alla." Que cosa cruel es anadir un "g" para que "hacer" en forma "haga" entra en la confusion!
Basta con los irregulares. Hace anos que estudio espanol y sigo optando "tener" para no equivocadamente hablar de hoyos, huellas, o habichuelas cuando solo quiero expresar que tengo hambre o una preguntita para la buena profesora que me insiste que el espanol se aprende tanto mas facil que el ingles.


----------



## gregohp

Eo!

Interesante post 

Yo solo añadiría que en mi entorno hay bastante gente que usa la forma "haiga", aunque se considera vulgar y a mí me suena mal. Es la misma gente que añade eses en formas del pasado ("comprastes", "hicistes") y que cambia la "a" por la "e" también en frases como "ayer comprEmos una botella de vino".

Saludos,

Grego.


----------



## pesquera01

En España todavía puedes oir "haiga" en muchos pueblos... pero no lo sueltes en una entrevista de trabajo.


----------



## chileno

Lo que no me quedó claro es si es un arcaismo o siempre se ha considerado un mal hablar, aunque fuera aceptado en alguna época.


----------

